# Welches 24´-MTB <400?



## Tino72 (29. März 2010)

Hallo,
wer kann mir bei der Bikeauswahl für meinen Sohn helfen? Nach längerer Recherche hab ich noch 7 Bikes (<400) übrig:

LAPIERRE Kid 24 Lite:           11,7Kg / 380 / http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/sport-freizeit-rad/2010/kid-24-lite-2010/benutzung
FELT Q24: 11,8Kg / 255 / http://www.feltbicycles.com/Germany/2010-Product-Catalog/Mountain/Q-Series/Q24.aspx
CENTURION R´Bock 24:         11,9Kg / 300 / http://www.centurion.de/Bikes.Detail?bike_id=14
SPECIALIZED Hotrock A1 FS: 12,2 Kg / 340 / http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=47602&eid=4360&menuItemId=9270
HAIBIKE Rookie 24:             12,1 Kg / 340 / http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?rookie_20_24
BERGAMONT Team Junior 24:    12,1 / 300 / http://www.bergamont.de/cms/de/02__bikes/24_kid_bikes/detail/team-junior-24
GHOST Powerkid 24:           12,0 Kg / 300 / http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/bikes/kid/powerkid-24-boy-bw/

Gewichte sind Herstellerangaben, nur das Specialized hab ich gemessen. Wer konnte schon ein paar Bikes davon vergleichen? Gibt es besondere Empfehlungen oder NoGos? Welches Bike ist von der Komponentenauswahl empfehlenswert?

DANKE!!!


----------



## epostampchamp (29. März 2010)

Hallo Tino, 

Du bist sicher, dass dein Kind 24 bis 27 Gänge und eine Federgabel braucht? Dann kann ich dir nicht helfen. 

Ich stand vor einer ähnlichen Auswahl, hab mich an meine Kindheit erinnert, in der es das nicht gab und mich für ein gut abgestimmtes 8-Gang Islabike ohne Federgabel entschieden. In der Vollausstattung mit Ständer, Schutzblech und Gepäckträger wiegt es gemessene 12,0 kg und kostet mit Versand knapp 400. Leichte Schwalbe-MowJoe Reifen hab ich heute bestellt, ach ja, mein Sohn ist begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tino72 (29. März 2010)

24 oder mehr Gänge braucht er nicht. Will ich eigentlich auch nicht. Hab aber  leider nix gefunden mit Federgabel und nur einem Zahnkranz vorne. Und eine Federgabel denke ich, macht schon Sinn. Nicht nur wegen Trailabfahrten sonern allein schon wegen der Bordsteine.

BTW: schönes Zitat!


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (29. März 2010)

... ging mir gerade ähnlich.
Hab auch alles in Betracht gezogen und bin dann beim Cube Kid 240 gelandet. 
Da mein Junior im Mai erst 7 wird (Größe 123cm) war es gerade sehr schwierig ein passendes zu finden. 20" definitiv zu klein, bzw. max. für diese Saison noch zu gebrauchen.
Also 24" und da sit das Cube recht kompakt. Er kommt zwar wenn er auf dem Sattel sitzt nicht mit den Füßen auf den Boden, aber er fährt schon recht gut und kann somit auch gut anfahren und absteigen.

Oberrohr reicht von der Beinfreiheit her.

Bestellt habe ich bei Bike Discount für 239 ein 2009er Modell. Da dieses nicht mehr lieferbar war, habe ich zum selben Preis ein 2010er Modell bekommen

Das nenne ich mal Service!!!!!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## epostampchamp (29. März 2010)

> Empfehlungen oder NoGos


 Einen hab ich noch: Auf die Länge der Kurbel achten, beim 24' Islabike hat die Kurbel eine Länge von 140mm und passt gut. Das Steppenwolf Twixter (350.- gewogene 13,7kg, lt. Katalog 11,5kg) vom Nachbarjungen hat eine längere Kurbel, damit kommt das Knie auf Brusthöhe, wenn er im Sattel sitzt und fährt.


----------



## Stopelhopser (29. März 2010)

Das Stevens wäre unser Komplettrad geworden (nun wird aber selbst geschraubt).

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2010/index.php?bik_id=74&lang=de_DE


----------



## mäxx__ (29. März 2010)

nur so als Tipp

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/250076/cat/57/date/1255971562:daumen:

dasselbe Bike haben wir unserem Junior gegönnt; seitdem fährt er auch "richtige" Biketouren in den Bergen mit dem Papa und der Mama (O-Ton Florian 9J.)


----------



## Pan Tau (30. März 2010)

Hast Du Dir mal das 24" Bayview Trail von Marin (http://www.marinbikes.de/bikes/) angesehen?

Natürlich könntest Du auch nach einem gebrauchten Scott Scale JR 24 fahenden - vgl. http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/7970/44910/scale_jr_24





Tino72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer kann mir bei der Bikeauswahl für meinen Sohn helfen? Nach längerer Recherche hab ich noch 7 Bikes (<400) übrig:
> 
> LAPIERRE Kid 24 Lite:           11,7Kg / 380 / http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/sport-freizeit-rad/2010/kid-24-lite-2010/benutzung
> ...


----------



## orangevtrsp1 (30. März 2010)

Hab meinem vor kurzem das gekauft
http://www.scott-sports.com/gb_en/product/7970/44920/voltage_jr_24

Er ist ca. 125cm groß und kommt auch ganz gut zurecht damit. Mein Händler hat vorne das kleine und das große Kettenplatt gesperrt, somit kann ernur auf dem mittleren fahren und hinten schalten. reicht für den anfang völlig aus. Ach so der Preis lag bei 275,-- kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## rofl0r (30. März 2010)

Aloha,

also bei uns war im vergangenen Jahr Isla, Stevens, und Trek MT220 in der engeren Auswahl. Das Trek kam meiner Vorstellung vonwegen Kindgerecht sehr nahe, aber es ist dann doch eine Isla Beinn24 geworden. Irgendwo habe ich den Eindruck das sich ab 24" einige Hersteller schonmal gedanken machen. Alles *vorher* ist ein Spielzeug und kein *Bike* und die Ausstattung wird fuer die Entscheidungstraeger verbaut, ist aber haeufig nicht Kindgerecht. Meine Meinung: in dem Alter koennen 24 und mehr Gaenge nicht vernuenftig bedient werden. Federelemente die auch funktionieren, gibt es in dieser Klasse so gut wie nicht. Die Kids sind idR auch noch zu leicht. Daher letztendlich der Griff zum Islabikes Beinn 24 (guckst du in meinem Album) mit echten 10,3KG. Wir wuerden uns wieder dafuer entscheiden. Wenn du aber auf nen Haendler vor Ort wert legst, duerfte das Stevens in die engere Auswahl.


----------



## Tino72 (30. März 2010)

Danke für Eure Tipps!
Das Islabike hatte ich mir auch ursprünglich überlegt. Aber eine Federgabel macht auf unseren Touren schon Sinn. Das Scott als Gebrauchtrad wäre natürlich meine 1. Wahl. Suche das schon länger. Aber hier in der Gegend (München) oder über eBay hab ich noch keins gefunden. Auch das Marin schaut interessant aus. Cube und Stevens sind mir zu schwer. Sofern man sich auf die Gewichtsangaben verlassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erftmtb (30. März 2010)

Hi,
ich kann das Stevens KID Sport 24 nur empfehlen. Ist mit 11,9 KG echt leicht. Und nee Federgabel können die Kids mit 30 KG noch nicht auslösen. Da hilft eher eine etwas dicrer Reifen.

Gruß


----------



## andy2 (7. April 2010)

echt leicht ist anders und eine gute rock shox luftgabel kann auch mit 30kilo funktionieren.


----------



## Tino72 (7. April 2010)

Vor allem für ein Rad in der Größe mit Starrgabel sind 12 Kg eigentlich unverschämt. Das wäre ungefähr so, wie wenn mein Rad 30 Kg wiegen würde.

Ist schon klar, daß es für die Hersteller wohl schwierig sein wird ein 8Kg Rad zu vernünftigen Preisen (<1000) aufzustellen. Vor allem weil die wenigsten so viel Geld für ein Kinderrad ausgeben würden. Aber daß 12 Kg als leicht gilt, ist schon frustrierend.


----------



## stubenhocker (7. April 2010)

Wie wärs damit: Cube Team Kid 240 für 239:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k124/a10892/team-kid-240-2009.html?mfid=41


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. April 2010)

Als Starterkit habe ich im Internet so einen Cube 24" in Team-Lackierung geschossen.
Das Gewicht liegt ohne Schaltauge bei entäuschenden 1850g.


----------



## stubenhocker (7. April 2010)

Unsere Tochter hat o.g. Cube zu Ostern bekommen, Gewicht geht so, die Gabel lässt sich gut aufs Kindergewicht einstellen, Teile sind so la la.
Insgesamt gehen Preis-Leistung völlig in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tino72 (7. April 2010)

Das Cube hab ich bei meiner Auswahl weggelassen, da es (zumindest nach Herstellerangaben) schwerer war als meine Auswahl. Wenn es danach geht wäre das Lapierre das beste Rad. Schade, daß es hier (noch) niemanden gibt, der das Rad hat. Mich würden auch die tatsächlich nachgemessenen Gewichte der Räder interessieren. Kann mir vorstellen, daß die Hersteller da teilweise etwas kreativ sind.


----------



## stubenhocker (7. April 2010)

Ich stelle es morgen mal auf die Waage.


----------



## specialist (8. April 2010)

Übrigens ist das sinnvollste Gewichtstuning erstmal andere Reifen. Mit der Faltversion des Moe Joe sparst Du ggf. fast 500g. Noch kurz zur Funktion der Federgabeln. Sollte der Junior, respektive das Töchterlein, noch zu leicht zum sein, hilft in meisten Fällen, wenn auf einer Seite die Stahlfeder herausgenommen wird.
Grüsse specialist

BTW: Wir haben uns letztes Jahr für das Stevens Team 24 entschieden.


----------



## sinucello (9. April 2010)

Hallo,

das Beinn 24 von Islabikes finde ich auch interessant. Mit leichten Reifen sollte das ca. 10 Kg wiegen. Kann man eine Starrgabel nachträglich noch gegen eine Federgabel austauschen, falls sich das als notwendig/sinnvoll herausstellen sollte? 

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## andy2 (10. April 2010)

das specialized hat zumindest einen leichten rahmen kam so auf 1400 gramm bei meinem das ist schonmal ein guter ausgangspunkt finde ich damit kann man arbeiten


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. April 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> das specialized hat zumindest einen leichten rahmen kam so auf 1400 gramm bei meinem das ist schonmal ein guter ausgangspunkt finde ich damit kann man arbeiten



Echt 1400g?
Jetzt wo ich den 1900g Cube an der Backe habe wurde mir ein Hotrock 24" gut gebraucht angeboten.
Leider habe ich schon einige Teile für den Rahmen und einen LRS angeschafft, aber wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, am Rahmen ein Pfund zu sparen, muss ich wohl doch umplanen.


----------



## andy2 (10. April 2010)

also der a1 fs mit scheibenbremsaufnahme, der bessere 24 zoll rahmen


----------



## Tino72 (11. April 2010)

@Stopelhopser:
Was denkst Du, wird Dich das fertige Rad kosten, wieviel wird es wiegen und welche Komponeneten willst Du verbauen?


----------



## Stopelhopser (11. April 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> @Stopelhopser:
> Was denkst Du, wird Dich das fertige Rad kosten, wieviel wird es wiegen und welche Komponeneten willst Du verbauen?



Das Projekt ist noch voll im Bau und erst ein Drittel der Teile da.
Geplant waren mal 400â¬ bei unter 10 kg.

KernstÃ¼ck ist der LRS nach "Forumsregeln" (Danke an die vielen Beteiligten) mit Novatech Naben, Alex Youth ACE 20 Felgen und leichten Speichen mit theroretischen (DT-Swiss-Rechner) 1200 g. Dazu Mow Joes und ein leichtes Ritzelpaket.

Rahmen ist der o.g. Cube team mit fast 1900g, die Gabel wird starr. Im Moment versuche ich gerade bei einer Ritchy Logic Gabel mit identischem EinbaumaÃ die Sockel auf 24" RadgrÃ¶Ãe umzupappen.

Die Kurbel wird ein gekÃ¼rzte Shimano FCM-700 mit TA KettenblÃ¤tter.
Bremsen Avid 5 Single Digit.

Wie oben erwÃ¤hnt, alles nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen sondern hier angelesen.
Mehr Teile habe ich noch nicht bzw. bin am Ãberlegen, was aus der Bastelkiste alles dran darf.
Neuteile werden immer nur dann geschossen, wenn ein SchnÃ¤ppchen winkt, wie die Bremsen mit Hebel fÃ¼r 30â¬ bei CNC.


----------



## anderson (18. April 2010)

Bei uns steht auch gerade der Kauf eines 24 Zoll Bikes an.

Was mir auffällt ist, dass das Design bei kaum einem hier eine Rolle zu spielen scheint. Wenn meine Tochter die Wahl hätte (und die soll das Rad ja fahren und nicht der Papa), würde sie jedenfalls das weiße mit den rosa Blümchen nehmen (oder das Hellblaue mit den gelben Schmetterlingen).

Mal ehrlich, die allermeisten Kids fahren eh keine 1000Hm Touren oder Rennen, sondern Sonntags mal zur Oma oder aufn Spielplatz. Und da kommen die gelben Schmetterlinge einfach besser.

anderson

PS: Weiß jemand, wo ich ein leichtes, hellblaues Bike mit gelben Schmetterlinen herbekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tino72 (18. April 2010)

Wenn´s für ein Rad zur Oma oder auf den Spielplatz wäre, wär mir das Gewicht auch wurscht. Aber auch bei Touren mit 300 - 400 Hm finde ich das Gewicht (neben funktionierenden Komponenten) schon das entscheidende Kaufargument.
Zum Glück will mein Sohn keine gelben Schmetterlinge und kann sich mit dem Design der meisten Räder anfreunden.

Nächsten Monat will ich kaufen und ich bin immer noch nicht wirklich weiter. Momentan tendiere ich zum Lapierre oder Centurion. Hat jemand eins der Räder und kann mal das tatsächliche Gewicht posten?


----------



## Pan Tau (18. April 2010)

@ anderson



anderson schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, die allermeisten Kids fahren eh keine 1000Hm Touren oder Rennen, sondern Sonntags mal zur Oma oder aufn Spielplatz. Und da kommen die gelben Schmetterlinge einfach besser.



...aber für diesen Einsatzzweck ist ein MTB dann wohl eher nicht die richtige Wahl.

Unter http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/ki....html?xtcsid=ed7811e5f9bd2ff961d091b09b2e51c3 findest Du eine große Auswahl an 24" Kinderbikes - vielleicht ist da auch was mit Schmetterlingen dabei. Alternativ würde ich ein paar passende Aufkleber besorgen und das Design des Bikes anpassen


----------



## Stopelhopser (18. April 2010)

Design bzw. Wunschfarbe spielen für die Kleinen einfach die größte Rolle.
Deshalb ist es besser, etwas Gebrauchtes zu holen und entsprechend zu "färben".
Mühsamer, teuerer und beim Verkaufen wieder ein Nachteil.

Aber wenn es dann heißt "Das ist MEIN Rad", ist es den Aufwand wert.


----------



## anderson (20. April 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> Wenn´s für ein Rad zur Oma oder auf den Spielplatz wäre, wär mir das Gewicht auch wurscht.



Du weißt nicht wo die Oma wohnt



Tino72 schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat will ich kaufen und ich bin immer noch nicht wirklich weiter. Momentan tendiere ich zum Lapierre oder Centurion. Hat jemand eins der Räder und kann mal das tatsächliche Gewicht posten?



Irgendwo schrieb doch ein Papa was von 12,1 kg beim Centurion. Und dann kann ich auch gleich das Cube kaufen (Rosa Blümchen!).

Ich seh drei Möglichkeiten, wenn wir auch mal ins Gelände wollen:
Ein schönes 12,5 kg Bike für 299,-
Ein auch schönes 11,5 kg Bike für 399,-
Ein langweiliges 10,5 Kg Bike für 350,-

Genauso wichtig wie das Gewicht finde ich die kindgerechte Geometrie. Würde dann vermutlich auch für das Islabike sprechen.

Was ich ursprünglich sagen wollte, ich glaube "wir" machen manchmal vielleicht ein wenig viel Geschiss (aber macht ja auch Spaß)

Ich hab das Cube bestellt.


----------



## Pan Tau (21. April 2010)

anderson schrieb:


> Was ich ursprünglich sagen wollte, ich glaube "wir" machen manchmal vielleicht ein wenig viel Geschiss (aber macht ja auch Spaß)



Dazu passend habe ich gestern meiner Tochter voller Stolz/Freude die Mow Joes für ihr 20" Marin Hidden Canyon MTB präsentiert und von der Gewichtsersparnis geredet. Sie guckt mich an und meint einfach nur: "Die alten Reifen gefallen mir aber besser!"... 

Nun werde ich also in einer Nacht und Nebel-Aktion die Reifen wechseln und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ihr der Unterschied gar nicht auffällt. D.h. eigentlich wechsel ich die Reifen "nur" für mich


----------



## Kerian (6. Mai 2010)

.

Nächsten Monat will ich kaufen und ich bin immer noch nicht wirklich weiter. Momentan tendiere ich zum Lapierre oder Centurion. Hat jemand eins der Räder und kann mal das tatsächliche Gewicht posten?[/quote]

Hallo,
unser Junior, hat gesternn sein 24" Lapierre Lite 240 bekommen,
stell es heut Abend mal auf die Waage,
laut Katalog soll es 11,7 wiegen.
Gruß
Mark


----------



## Tino72 (6. Mai 2010)

12,3 Kg. Gewogen mit Pedale. Aber alle Räder scheinen tatsächlich ein halbes Kilo schwerer zu sein als die Herstellerangaben.

Hab es bei meinem Fahrradhändler auch vor 1 Woche bestellt. Ist heute angekommen. Habe 360 bezahlt. Sehr schöner Rahmen, sieht m.M. von allen am wertigsten aus. Allerdings ist das Oberrohr rel. hoch. z.B. beim Specialized war es deutlich niedriger. Passt gerade so.

Von den Komponenten kann ich nicht so viel sagen. Der vordere Umwerfer benötigt so viel Kraft, daß er noch nicht aufs größte Ritzel schalten kann, momentan werden ihm die anderen beiden Ritzel aber eh reichen. Die Gabel arbeitet noch rel. schwer, ist aber auch noch neu. Hab ich aber z.B. beim Scott schon deutlich besser gesehen.

Alles in allem aber schon ganz OK.


----------



## flockmann (6. Mai 2010)

...hab den Kauf vom Scott Junior 24 RC nicht bereut.
Selbst nach dem Umbau auf HS33 wiegt es fahrfertig 10,5 kg.
Da ginge bestimmt noch was nach unten.....Allerdings finde ich das schon einen guten Wert und die Bremsen sind meinem Sohn viel angenehmer als die originalen
V-Brakes.
Habs gebraucht bei einem Händler gefunden und nach vielem Handeln für 150,-
bekommen (ein Schnäppchen wie ich denke ggg).

Grüsse Flo


----------



## geopard (6. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
ich hab hier noch ein Tipp, bei Velokontor gibt es ein Superior-Team-Cadet 24" Bike mit 12,5Kg fÃ¼r 250â¬ inklusive Versand.
Mein erster Eindruck war, nach dem es ankam "nicht schlecht fÃ¼r das Geld."
Die Federgabel funktioniert tadelos mit dem Gewicht von Kinden, die Shimano Teile sind von Tourney Gruppe, okay es sind keine ReiÃer aber funktionieren und die Bremsen sind von Avid " Digit 3".
Nun kam noch etwas Leichtbau ins Spiel, die Orginalreifen wiegen ca. 950gr/st. 
Hab nun 2 Smart Sam mit je ca. 540gr drauf gezogen und somit mal 800gr gespart.
Ich denke da geht noch einiges wenn man mÃ¶chte.

Also von mir bekommt das Teil ein Kauftipp.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tino72 (7. Mai 2010)

@ Flo: Nach dem Scott RC hab ich jetzt auch 1/2 Jahr gebraucht gesucht. Hätte dafür < 350 ausgegeben. Leider nix gefunden. Du hast da mal ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht.
@ Geopard: 12,5Kg Herstellerangabe oder gewogen? Das mit den Reifen werde ich auch auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## geopard (7. Mai 2010)

habs mich naked gewogen und danach mit nakich mit bike , grins.
ja es kommt ziemlich hin mit dem Gewicht. Meine Personenwaage geht auf 100gr genau und hab mich mehrmals mit und ohne drauf gestellt.

Wir waren bei 4 Händler und keiner hatte was gescheites da und  meinten alle er solle ein 26" mit kleinsten Rahmen nehmen, boa war das ein Anblick für mich, da war keine Chance von gutem Handling erkennbar. Die einte meinte sogar das passt Super und in 2 Jahren nimmt man eins mit größeren Rahmen. Autsch dachte ich nur.
Als erstes war bei mir sowieso erst der Gewichtcheck dran, alle bis auf eins sind bei mir gnadenlos durchgerasselt.
Sie sollen doch Spass haben, ihre Notorik erweitern und sich nicht Quälen.


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Mai 2010)

geopard schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab hier noch ein Tipp, bei Velokontor gibt es ein Superior-Team-Cadet 24" Bike mit 12,5Kg für 250 inklusive Versand.



Ich war eben beim Dealer meines Vertrauens in Jena (Rad 'n Roll) und habe mir das 2010er Superior XC 20 ohne Federgabel angesehen - vgl. http://www.superior.cz/en/models-2010/junior/bike.html?id=248. Für  ~ 200 macht das Fahrrad in der Tat einen guten Eindruck und erfreulicherweise hat man sich auf ein Kettenblatt beschränkt! Für meinen Sohn werde ich dann wohl kein Marine kaufen, sondern das Superior XC 20 als Basis nutzen.


----------



## pebcak (14. Juni 2010)

Hat sich jemand das Marin Bayview Trail schon mal real angeschaut? Nachdem bei Probefahrten nun klar wurde, dass der Knirps zwar aufs 26er grad so draufpasst, aber wohl nicht komfortabel fahren kann (Oberkörper zu kurz), stehen wir jetzt wieder vor der Wahl... eventuell ein 26er mit 24er Bereifung (Myka Sport Disc? Wäre ein Dirtbike drin?) oder ein 24er?

Mich würde vorallem das Gewicht vom Marin interessieren.

Grüsse,
    pebcak


----------



## pebcak (14. Juni 2010)

Das Bayview Trail 24 wiegt ootb 12,3 kg sagt Marin.


----------



## mane73 (5. Mai 2012)

Was haltet ihr von folgendem Angebot? 

http://www.velokontor.de/KOMPLETTRAeDER/Mountainbikes/Superior/Jugendrad-Superior-Team-Cadet-24.html

Danke und Gruss mane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloni (5. Mai 2012)

Suche 24er Starrgabel.....


----------



## superseven77 (5. Mai 2012)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Kernstück ist der LRS nach "Forumsregeln" (Danke an die vielen Beteiligten) mit Novatech Naben, Alex Youth ACE 20 Felgen und leichten Speichen mit theroretischen (DT-Swiss-Rechner) 1200 g.



Hallo zusammen

Da der Beitrag schon was älter ist, habe ich Ihn auch jetzt erst entdeckt.
Also mit dem Laufradsatz wird so nicht funktionieren.
Die Alex Felge wiegt 400g und der Nabensatz ca. 430g. Damit sind es ohne Speichen schon min. 1230g.

Habe diesen Laufradsatz mit Sapim Race Speichen beim Laufradbauer aufbauen lassen, wiegt 1630g mit Felgenband.

Mann kann bestimmt noch leichtere Komponenten verwenden, wird aber dann sehr teuer.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Kalium (30. Mai 2012)

Was kostet der Aufbau von solchen LRs mit Neuteilen?


----------



## superseven77 (30. Mai 2012)

Kalium schrieb:


> Was kostet der Aufbau von solchen LRs mit Neuteilen?



Hallo zusammen

Das kommt natürlich darauf an wie günstig man ein kauft und ob man selber zusammen bauen kann.
Bei mir sah das wie folgt aus:

Novatec X-Light : 80 ( Neu bei Ebay ) 
Alex Felgen : ca.55 ( gibt es nur direkt bei Alexrims )
Laufradbauer : 110 ( Aufbau incl. Speichen Sapim Race und Felgenband )

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Kalium (30. Mai 2012)

Danke Bernd, werde ich wohl bei meinem 24" Scale erst mal hinten anstellen, auch wenn die leichten LR die Basis sind


----------



## G-Funk (30. Mai 2012)

Bis jetzt hat keiner den Radon ZR Kid 24 genannt, hat das ein grund?

Ist der nicht zu empfehlen  Ist doch für den Preis in Ordnung 279.

Das Grüne ist halt geschmack sache


----------



## FreddyCH (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Caloni,

Starrgabel 24"  99.- in weiss oder schwarz bei
[email protected] in Renningen (Stuttgart)


----------



## Pan Tau (5. Juni 2012)

BMO bietet das mongoose Fireball 24 (http://www.mongoose.com/mtn/2012/2012-fireball-24) aktuell fÃ¼r â¬ 349 an: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ireball-24-Zoll-Komplettbike-2012::30257.html


----------



## ArminR (15. Juni 2012)

das sieht doch mal gut aus


----------



## Diman (18. Juni 2012)

Einfach mal Ebay durchstöbern. 

Kona Kula 2-4

oder

Kona Hula 24

Werde ich langsam zu Kona Fanboy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArminR (13. Juli 2012)

http://www.bikemarketcity.de/bikes/centurion-r-bock-ultimate-24-2012-3827/


----------

